# robin hood



## SteeliePollock (Mar 14, 2004)

just woundering how many of you have robin hooded their arrows? i have done it about 10 times. that was when i was leagues all the time it been about a year from my last one


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

SteeliePollock said:


> just woundering how many of you have robin hooded their arrows? i have done it about 10 times. that was when i was leagues all the time it been about a year from my last one


True robinhoods?? Probably a 1/2 doz times over 32 years of shooting. And those were mostly in competition. I rarely shoot groups during practice. Now if ya want to count busted nocks I would say 100's.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

SteeliePollock said:


> just woundering how many of you have robin hooded their arrows? i have done it about 10 times. that was when i was leagues all the time it been about a year from my last one


 10 times in leagues..might be time to shoot @ a 5 spot or something

True Hoods= twice
I rarely shoots groups anymore..
But whats real cool is when you purposely hood your buddy's arrow:lol:


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I posted pic of my latest robin hood. In ten years of shooting I have only robin hooded 3 times. I busted plenty of nocks off and even shot through my wifes arrow on an angle making a 'V' shaped Robin Hood. But it is fun trying to Robin Hood the odds are against you when you try, most of time it is just luck.


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have had 3 and now avoid shooting tight groups $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

I was wondering, I have seen alum arrows done, my dad did it a while back and left a wavy split up the arrow, what does a carbon arrow look like, stick or shatter at impact?


----------



## dhunter_83 (Aug 1, 2008)

i have done it twice it happened last year i was shooting a five spot bag in my backyard 2 arrows per dot one at 20 and one at 30


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Once and while it was cool, I quickly realized that I just wasted about 25bucks, now I very rarely shoot at the same spot with two arrows. Only time I shoot at same spot is when I group tune, and that is about once a year.

I am proud of my robin hood and it hangs in my "sports" room in the basement, but I try to avoid them.

Now if we are shooting 3D, I try to robin hood every one elses arrows:evilsmile.

J-


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

jdawg240 said:


> I have had 3 and now avoid shooting tight groups $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


 
 The first time I thought was the coolest thing I have ever done, still have the first one. The second one I realized that it was going to cost to much if I continued it. :yikes: So like the rest of you, I shoot at different spots on my target.


----------



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

I shoot one last year and I was geeked! 
It now hangs in my house, ya i'm still proud of it


----------



## Jackson Bowner (Mar 13, 2008)

Twice for me, but that was a few years ago when I was shooting aluminum arrows. I don't really try to stack arrows anymore. Too many broken knocks and fletches destroyed so I try to shoot a circle around my centered arrow.


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Just got my second one of my shooting career the other night, it was at 30yrds


----------

